# IELTS minimum score for May 2013 FSW application



## ece24544 (Mar 21, 2013)

What would be the minimum IELTS score in each band to apply under FSW category for May 2013?

In CIC site, applicants will have to demonstrate that they meet the minimum language threshold, which is level 7 of the Canadian Language Benchmark assessment system.

How to convert 7 CLB to IELTS Band?


----------

